# Blacksburg, Va - SQ meet and greet



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

So after the first of the year I would like to have a SQ meet in Blacksburg, Va

Depending on the number of people interested... We will set the date after New Years and set the exact location.

I will grill out and have an RTA if anyone would like to play in their ride.

Please post if your interested.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd like to attend if it all lines up.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I'd make the drive down on a Sunday depending upon the date. I can make it part of my monthly roadtrip south, count me in.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Nope...too far for me to drive!! 

Just kidding, I would love to help you out as much as I can! I can bring another RTA as well. Let me know if there is anything I can do to help you set it up Rick, you got my number.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I might be down.... if you guys don't mind a salt covered car wearing snowshoes


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

Sounds great guys! Anyone else???


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Count me in as long as it's not the weekend of CES.


----------



## a383z (Sep 20, 2010)

I would like to attend to meet and greet but car wont be ready.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Is this still on? I'd make a strong effort to get there.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I'd make a long trip down, wish it was in the spring so I could at least try and enjoy my stay


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

So we are still on!!! 

Sunday, April 3rd, 2011 (12 - whenever) in Blacksburg / Christiansburg, VA

With all the snow, I have decided to push it back so we will be a little warmer and have time to plan a great meet...

I have talked with a few friends and we will have a couple of RTA's and some giveaways. More to come as soon as it's all worked out.

So who's in?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

sounds good to me. hopefully i can finish my **** (again) before then. i plan on having another meet in north carolina around then as well. 
april is kind of like my deadline.

i have an RTA as well, a behringer mic and RTA to match that we can compare with what other people have and have more stuff to test with


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Chefhow may come down and if so i'll tag along. my car wont be ready by then
I hav an AC 3055 I could bring if you need another rta


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I keep hearing about all this snow..... where is it? lol I should be in.



Rick Sellers said:


> So we are still on!!!
> 
> Sunday, April 3rd, 2011 (12 - whenever) in Blacksburg / Christiansburg, VA
> 
> ...


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

I"m in.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I should be in and I'll bring Mic with me.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Very interesting. Have to see if I can make this. Should have the system completed by then. Or so I hope!


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

You know I'm game!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

well david, ill have some CD Ultra horns for you to help me tune lol.

i hope you are game still


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

anyone have a reasonably priced place to stay that is interesting?... wouldn't mind a off the beaten path kinda place.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

req said:


> well david, ill have some CD Ultra horns for you to help me tune lol.
> 
> i hope you are game still


youre gonna have a conventional speaker guy tune horns when a guy who's used horns and won 2 Championships with them is gonna be there????


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

you are going too??

i need to pay attention more.

this should be a cool meet & greet! lol.

well then sir, i look forward to meeting you!


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> youre gonna have a conventional speaker guy tune horns when a guy who's used horns and won 2 Championships with them is gonna be there????


I was waiting for you Mic


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

David_Edwards said:


> I was waiting for you Mic


If u wanna do it, by all means go for it.
I'll hop in after to warm it up


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

lawl. well hopefully i can get the install correct.

i dont think ill be getting different drivers other than the ultras because the CD2s are unhappy. so we will see what can be done with what i have now, just in a bit of a different installation


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Glad to hear this is still on!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Ive been talking with Rick about this, we may end up doing a Single point IASCA SQC event at the same time, and then back to Rick's for food after


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

oh jeez, well i better finish my install then! *yikes*


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

SQC is Sound only. NO Install. no RTA. No SPL


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

sounds like you should tune my car before we do the judging hahah.

i was out working a bit on the car this morning, but its freezing outside. hopefully i can get my car done *yikes*


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

If everything goes as planned, I think this could be a very fun and unique opportunity for SQ competitors and enthusiasts.
a small SQ event, where within hours of being judged you have a chance to hang out with other competitors and make adjustments if needed to correct areas that may have been a concern during judging.

This is all meant just to be a fun day hanging out with others who share the same passion for SQ and maybe pick up a trophy for all their hard work.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

sounds like a great time 

but unfortunately right now, i have zero stereo equipment in the car LOL. well, headunit and C701 controller and wires lol. ill take care of stuff in the coming weeks


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

pffffft my car plays music........just doesnt have a dash in it and no fenders bolted on and is a terrible mess....


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Lol well mine has no rear interior, door panels, speakers, its a fat mess too lol!


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

This should be a fun event! The Iasca show and get to gather after.

I'm working on the location of the show and the awards. More details in the next week...


----------



## a383z (Sep 20, 2010)

Im looking forward to learning from you guys. Maybe even have my car together enought to bring.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

nobody knows any moderately priced hotels in the area?? lol


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

so april third is the real deal then?

i hope i have enough time.. hotel sounds like a good idea maybe


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

20 hours of driving!!!! lol


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

well its 12 hours for me, 6 and 6. we will see!


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

req said:


> well its 12 hours for me, 6 and 6. we will see!



Are you bringing anyone with you? If not, I'd chip in on gas to carpool... I should be stripping my car around that time hopefully.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

im not sure if my wife plans on comming, but my buddy jones is finishing up putting his system together. he has dayton rs52an 2" domes, tbi hdss tweets, and cdt +6m midbass. if he comes theres 3 more seats. you dont plan on bringing your ride?


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

no, its getting traded in end of april. Everything is coming out, and the turbo/suspension/etc is being replaced with stock stuff.


----------



## toysoldier3646 (Jan 25, 2010)

I'll try to make it down. I have not started on my system yet so you can all laugh with me at Dodge's attempt at SQ in a pickup haha. but hopefully I can meet some of y'all and pick up some ideas for how to do my install (I've got almost everything, just need it to warm up)


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Oooh... another Dodge Ram install... very nice!


----------



## toysoldier3646 (Jan 25, 2010)

chithead said:


> Oooh... another Dodge Ram install... very nice!



if I can get my arcs sold I might be able to show something off for ya


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Sweet! Maybe I'll actually have something to demo as well this time.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Well I'm buying some dampening stuff, and I'm getting my horns in the mail, and I am finishing up some steel fab tonight. I'm well on my way to getting this stuff done!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

April 3 is the definite date. More info will follow as we get it
There should be a ton of hotels in blacksburg since thats where VT is.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

woo-hoo!!

i was outside welding today, making some brackets for my subs! ill be doing some re-wiring stuff on friday, and im ordering my sound dampening this week too, oh - and my CD Ultras come in the mail on monday! woot woot!


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> nobody knows any moderately priced hotels in the area?? lol


Don't worry dude, it's *Blacksburg.* My ex had a nice (for a student) 2-bedroom apt directly across the street from the Virginia Tech campus for less than $500 a month for the both of them. They will have plenty of affordable places, especially since this won't be Hokie football season (since that's pretty much the only thing that will draw visitors). 

I would love to come to this; maybe I could swing a visit home to Richmond and make a little side trip for this. Hopefully by then I will be active and have my midranges in!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Lol, it was more that I was looking for something out of the ordinary if you will. I priced them already and they are decent. Thinking I might stay in Dc sat. night and then somewhere else sunday. not sure though.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

woah, Stittville NY. thats only like 45 minutes from syracuse right? thats where ill be moving back to june time frame.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

yeap the booming area it is  glad to have ya... the snow misses you!



req said:


> woah, Stittville NY. thats only like 45 minutes from syracuse right? thats where ill be moving back to june time frame.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

End of April, early may sounds good might be worth the ...8 HOUR DRIVE!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

MaXaZoR said:


> End of April, early may sounds good might be worth the ...8 HOUR DRIVE!


10 here!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

BowDown said:


> 10 here!


yeah but you ain't goin...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

april 2nd! cmon guys!


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

hmmmm anyone want to have a battle of the half built pos cars ? lol I might be able to make it providing work doesn't interfere.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

ramos said:


> hmmmm anyone want to have a battle of the half built pos cars ? lol I might be able to make it providing work doesn't interfere.


YOURE ALIVE!!!!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

ya! ramos! id love to meet ya man. its been a while since we chatted back in the day about fiberglass and all that. id like to shake your hand my friend


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

I might even wash them first lol It's a long drive for me to Blacksburg, but I think I could probably tough it out to see you guys


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

its gonna take me 6 hours or so. so i dont want to hear it old man


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

By the time I roll my fat arse out of bed, do the five s's and drive there. I'm looking at an hour. Long ride in a car with very little interior in it. Besides, I'm old I gotta complain about something lol


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

LOL man an HOUR???!?

i dont have ANY interior but the two seats in my car right now! check out my build log in my signature hahah!

its been out for like almost a week now. so no music in my car while im driving to work


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

Could be more, not exactly sure where Rick lives, or where they plan on having this.


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

Sorry Guys... Teaching and Coaching have been taking all my time lately!

Everything is still on and the Iasca details will happen in the next few days.

Hope everyone is still planing to make it to Blacksburg on April 3rd!!!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Blacksburg, VA to Virginia Beach, VA 23454 - Google Maps

its gonna be a drive for me! i hope i get this car done in time :O


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Howard and I are planning to arrive the evening before. So if anyone is interested in meeting up the night before and doing some tuning or hanging out let us know


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I will have to see......April 3 in VA, April 16 in AL, and April 31 & May 1 in NC......I'll have to weigh my options (car audio hobby.....marriage.....).


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> I will have to see......April 3 in VA, April 16 in AL, and April 31 & May 1 in NC......I'll have to weigh my options (car audio hobby.....marriage.....).


This one will be way cooler, almost as cool as the Baltimore meet is going to be.
IASCA event, plus the Meet.
Rick promised some amazing food (well at least he did now bc I said it)

and I am working on some cool ideas to get everyone who comes involved and maybe even a chance to take home at least your gas money if not more.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Sounds good to me, Blacksburg it is then. I have wanted to meet you and Howard for while, so added benefit. In just need to slide up to C'burg first to see Dr. Dave to diagnose the system


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

bertholomey said:


> Sounds good to me, Blacksburg it is then. I have wanted to meet you and Howard for while, so added benefit. In just need to slide up to C'burg first to see Dr. Dave to diagnose the system


I don't know man, it's a pretty long drive from Dave's house to Blacksburg.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

ramos said:


> I don't know man, it's a pretty long drive from Dave's house to Blacksburg.


Even with the gas prices the way they may be by then - I can probably handle it....now Erin's......


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

ramos said:


> I don't know man, it's a pretty long drive from Dave's house to Blacksburg.


i won't be at this meet, but ramos, you need to take pics and video of dave "diagnosing" jason's car. this should be interesting :laugh:


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

ragnaroksq said:


> i won't be at this meet, but ramos, you need to take pics and video of dave "diagnosing" jason's car. this should be interesting :laugh:


I don't know.....the new svelt Dave might look right in one of those nurses uniforms (thinking about a Blink album cover). You may not want to miss that Webster.


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

Dave comes out of his house in a nurses uniform and I'm leaving.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

but that sounds kinky ramos! i have no idea what this inside joke is about, but a nurses uniform?!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> Howard and I are planning to arrive the evening before. So if anyone is interested in meeting up the night before and doing some tuning or hanging out let us know


I'm definitely for doing this - where are you all planning on meeting? Where is the meet going to be on Sunday?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Waiting on Rick for Venue location.
Howard and I will pick a hotel closer to the date.....which I guess is less than a month away now.


whered the past month go?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

It went by fast....are you still going to be riding instead of driving?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> It went by fast....are you still going to be riding instead of driving?


Yep, my BMW is still in pieces in my Garage. my New daily driver I seriously doubt will be ready to go by then.
But should be ready by the Baltimore Meet.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Well.....I might just have to look for it later in the year at one of the comps - heard so much about your systems and have seen the posted results.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I am a bit late to this discussion, but I would love to go to this also. This will force me into a deadline to get my blazer back together, I have been driving it with 1 seat and nothing else since Christmas. The rest of the deadener comes this week, got my rcas and mids done this week so I should have sound but nothing pretty to look at. Maybe I can carpool in with req, either way there are quite a few vehicles that I am interested in seeing. As far as bringing an RTA the best I can do is my IPAD with the JL Audio App RTA, I am actually curious to see how accurate it is. Also stay tuned for my build log, hope to start it this weekend.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I will have an Audio Control 3055 RTA available for use and help with tuning.


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey guys,
I msut regretfully report that I will NOT be able to make this.  I was highly looking forward to it, but work is keeping me in J-ville for that weekend. I am sure there are no hurt feelings on the other side, but I am sad I don't get to come. Have fun and GO HOKIES!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

bummer man, sorry you wont be here to make it 

Mic, im planning on bringing my Behringer Ultracurve Pro 8024 with my EMC8000 mic and see what it does against the Audio Control 3055 RTA. im curious to see how much difference there is.

Chief - im gonna have my wife with me and i only have the little tiny GTi, so im going to have to say that i am really not going to be able to fit anyone else in there lol. sorry man


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Req I meant caravan not carpool, sorry. I intend to take my own vehicle. I am picking up that MLV in Richmond tomorrow let me know if you need more. I still think 15ft on a 54" roll for a $100 is a deal.


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

Mic is working out the IASCA details it will be at a Park on the VT campus and ez to find.

The address is 2000 Kraft Dr. Blacksburg VA 24060

The BBQ will be after at my house I will message the guy's that would like to come my Address.

April 3rd is just around the corner!!!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

got my horns installed today with the help of my awesome wife (she will be with me)

woo


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Good deal! It is preety cool when a wife is willing to help out - makes them have a little bit of ownership of the final product. My wife helped install my Pioneer, it actually really helped with my frustration level


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Glad this thread has moved on from Dave in a nurse's outfit. 
I'm almost certain I'm going to make this.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

is there a picture of said outfit on this dave that i have not seen?


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Wish I could make this, but it is always hard to fit anything in during the semester. Plus Blacksburg is pretty far from me. 

Have a good time guys! Make sure to take lots of pictures.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

ah oh well drake. ill see you at the next meet


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

Don't think I'm going to make it.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

oh come on now ramos! im fiberglassing stuff just for you!


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

Check out the new thread about the Iasca show and BBQ!!!! Let me know if your going to make it.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...a-event-meet-eat-april-3rd-blacksburg-va.html


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

All this talk of me in a nurses outfit? WTF? That would scare even me!!! LOL


----------

